# Snowboarding Freeride Sochi 2016



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Really good job witb music choice and editing. You should leVe videos to about 3 minutes though. Sochi has been on my hit list and you may have moved it up.

Videos like this should be featured on the forums pages.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

what's with the sailor moon chick? I know it's her schtick but its old..


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Argo said:


> Videos like this should be featured on the forums pages.


Crazy Banana— Do you mind if i post this up on SnowboardingForum's main content page and share it out from https://www.facebook.com/SnowboardingForum/? It looks pretty epic....


----------



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)

SBForum Editor said:


> Crazy Banana— Do you mind if i post this up on SnowboardingForum's main content page and share it out from https://www.facebook.com/SnowboardingForum/? It looks pretty epic....


Of course! We will be glad to see our video up in the group and in the forum


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

More horse head please.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

f00bar said:


> More horse head please.


Loved that video haha Find that one and put it up on the main page


----------



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)

raffertyk2 said:


> Loved that video haha Find that one and put it up on the main page


We also love this video


----------



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)

SBForum Editor said:


> Crazy Banana— Do you mind if i post this up on SnowboardingForum's main content page and share it out from https://www.facebook.com/SnowboardingForum/? It looks pretty epic....



Hi!
Sorry did not see video on your video and the group
Do not tell me when you will publish it?


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

CrazyBanana said:


> Hi!
> Sorry did not see video on your video and the group
> Do not tell me when you will publish it?


Hey CrazyBanana. It's up on the homepage now here and will be shared out on our SnowboardingForum Facebook Page this afternoon!


----------



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)

SBForum Editor said:


> Hey CrazyBanana. It's up on the homepage now here and will be shared out on our SnowboardingForum Facebook Page this afternoon!


Excellent! Thank you very much! Very nice!
Next year we will get something interesting


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

good one, nice music choise, now both my phones has a ringtone from crazybanana videos, interstellar dubsteb remix and from this one and "far away" from sailor girl video


----------



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> good one, nice music choise, now both my phones has a ringtone from crazybanana videos, interstellar dubsteb remix and from this one and "far away" from sailor girl video


Thank you very much! Very nice to hear


----------

